# Cheers!!  Let's celebrate with CHOCOLATE!!!!



## Ceicei (Dec 23, 2006)

The title of the article on CNN says it all (color added by me for emphasis  ):





> *Chocolate can do good things for your heart, skin and brain*


Here is the link to the article:


> http://www.cnn.com/2006/HEALTH/12/20/health.chocolate/index.html



Now please send on the chocolate!  

- Ceicei


----------



## morph4me (Dec 23, 2006)

Cool, Coco Puffs, Breakfast of Champions


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 23, 2006)

(Trying to) IM-ing your husband to go out and get more of those Betty Crocker mini-cakes for you...  

In the mean time...


----------

